# Meet Wyatt Twerp and Mat Bastardson



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Meet Wyatt Twerp and Mat Bastardson.
I used to shoot Cowboy Action matches and these were my single-action 45 Colt guns.
Both are Italian Uberti clones of the Colt Peacemaker, exact in every detail.
Both have custom grips.
Both are highly tuned by the best Cowboy Action smiths in the country, their timing and triggers are fabulous.
These are hands-down the most fun revolvers to shoot that I own.
I love the 45 Colt cartridge!

















This is the belt rig for the figured maple gripped gun. The Ivory one was in a Doc Holiday shoulder rig.


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

VERY NICE !


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

I love them! Brings a smile to my face and a tear to my eye...all of them beauties and the holster rig is amazing.
Thanks for the pics...Rick


----------

